# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Ý Nguyên Computer Chuyên Cài Đặt và sửa chữa phần cứng Laptop Uy Tín-Chuyên Nghiệp

## vitinhynguyen

*Ý Nguyên Computer Chuyên Cài Đặt và sang sửa phần cứng Laptop Uy Tín-Chuyên Nghiệp*

Trung tâm vi tính Ý Nguyên là một trong những địa điểm *sửa máy tính, máy tính bàn, pc* uy tín các quận (quận 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12, Bình Thạnh, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Thủ Đức, Gò Vấp, Phú Nhuận, Bình Chánh, Bình Tân). Trung tâm cung cấp đến quý khách hàng tất cả các dịch vụ sang sửa laptop:

trọng điểm nhận tu chỉnh các* linh kiện laptop, lẫn máy tính bàn* khắc phục những lỗi khó trên mainboard, nhận phục hồi những laptop đã qua tu chỉnh

CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ VI TÍNH Ý NGUYÊN

Đ/c: 399 xô viết nghệ tĩnh, bình thạnh, hcm

Hotline: 0975160660

----------

